# Are there any cheap routers with multicast (IGMPv3) support out there?



## ziffusion (May 31, 2018)

I have tried to look, but there don't seem to be too many options.

Anyone here know of any cheap options?


----------



## Arjai (Jun 1, 2018)

IDK any. Looked them up on Amazon and Newegg. 

This is the least expensive one...

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Prod...mpv3_multicast_router-_-33-120-468R-_-Product


----------



## OneMoar (Jun 1, 2018)

anything that can run ddwrt can be configured to enable igmp multicast


----------



## silentbogo (Jun 1, 2018)

ziffusion said:


> I have tried to look, but there don't seem to be too many options.
> Anyone here know of any cheap options?


Lots of them. To be on the safe side - any TP-Link router from an old cheap PoS TL-WR720N to the latest Archer, most of D-Link and Linksys routers, or any ASUS router made in the past 8 years.
And that's just a short list that does it out of the box (not including the ones I haven't personally tried). All others that don't support IGMP m-cast can do it with alternative firmwares.

There are even routers that don't officially list it and don't even mention IGMP in settings, but are still capable of streaming IPTV out of the box (including some weird sub-$10 chinese routers).


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 1, 2018)

Are you looking for WAN->LAN or just inside the LAN?  Pretty much any ASIC switch will do IGMP on the LAN side.

The only time I had problems with IGMP not working was with the EdgeRouter ER-8 doing software-switching.  It switched pretty much all the packets except IGMP so DLNA/network discovery didn't work between the two networks.  I downgraded to an EdgeRouter Lite with a 24-port managed switch and there's no more LAN blocking of packets.

In theory, EdgeRouter X should do what you want, just make sure to enable the hardware switching when you set it up. Edit: Evidence of IPTV working on it. Adding firewall rule to not block IGMP.


----------



## ziffusion (Jun 1, 2018)

OneMoar said:


> anything that can run ddwrt can be configured to enable igmp multicast



Oh cool! I have not seen the multicast / IGMPv3 option in dd-wrt. Must not have looked closely enough. I'll check it out. Thanks!



silentbogo said:


> Lots of them. To be on the safe side - any TP-Link router from an old cheap PoS TL-WR720N to the latest Archer, most of D-Link and Linksys routers, or any ASUS router made in the past 8 years.
> And that's just a short list that does it out of the box (not including the ones I haven't personally tried). All others that don't support IGMP m-cast can do it with alternative firmwares.
> 
> There are even routers that don't officially list it and don't even mention IGMP in settings, but are still capable of streaming IPTV out of the box (including some weird sub-$10 chinese routers).



Oh awesome! How come they don't mention this in their specs?! Maybe I didn't look closely enough. Thanks!

Oh, one question though. When you say multicast is supported, do they also run router-router protocols to exchange route information to build multicast trees? Or are we talking about IGMPv3 on the client side, and forwarding to next hop only?


----------



## Bo$$ (Jun 3, 2018)

ziffusion said:


> Oh cool! I have not seen the multicast / IGMPv3 option in dd-wrt. Must not have looked closely enough. I'll check it out. Thanks!



It isn't labelled as IGMPv3 just IGMP on the few routers i've checked


----------



## 95Viper (Jun 3, 2018)

Comtrend GS-7408 8Port Smart Lite Switch Gigabit Ethernet With Igmpv3 Sup  

Comtrend GS-7405 5-Port Gigabit Ethernet Smart Lite Switch


----------

